# Quilt disintegrated in washing machine



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

I took the quilt (not a valuable antique, thank goodness) that's been on my bed since I had cats, to the laundromat. I put it in the top-loader with plenty of detergent. When I pulled it out, it had turned into a rag and there was stufing all over inside the washer. Most people would have walked away, but feeling responsible, I took the time to clean it up. I wish I had known it was going to do that, or I would have just bundled it up and put it in the trashcan.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Did you use a machine with gentle cycle?

I have an antique quilt that I had to retire to the sofa. I used it on my bed for so long that it is beginning to fall apart. I don't think it can handle any more washings.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

What a shame! I don't think quilts are meant to be put in washing machines, but, dry-cleaned.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Did you use a machine with gentle cycle?



I'm not sure what setting it was. There are only 2 knobs - to set the water level and temperature.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> What a shame! I don't think quilts are meant to be put in washing machines, but, dry-cleaned.


Don't feel too bad, Pinky, I have a closet full of bedspreads.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I took the quilt (not a valuable antique, thank goodness) that's been on my bed since I had cats, to the laundromat. I put it in the top-loader with plenty of detergent. When I pulled it out, it had turned into a rag and there was stufing all over inside the washer. Most people would have walked away, but feeling responsible, I took the time to clean it up. I wish I had known it was going to do that, or I would have just bundled it up and put it in the trashcan.


Was the washing machine that you used a top-loader with an agitator?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Only 2 settings? Must be some really old machines.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Was the washing machine that you used a top-loader with an agitator?


Yes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes.


Agitator washing machines can really wreak havoc on things.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> I took the quilt (not a valuable antique, thank goodness) that's been on my bed since I had cats, to the laundromat. I put it in the top-loader with plenty of detergent. When I pulled it out, it had turned into a rag and there was stufing all over inside the washer. Most people would have walked away, but feeling responsible, I took the time to clean it up. I wish I had known it was going to do that, or I would have just bundled it up and put it in the trashcan.


Most people would have walked away??   Sorry, but you were responsible so you should have cleaned it up.  I can't imagine leaving such a mess for someone else to deal with.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Most people would have walked away??   Sorry, but you were responsible so you should have cleaned it up.  I can't imagine leaving such a mess for someone else to deal with.


You'd be surprised at the messes some people leave behind.


----------



## Devi (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> but feeling responsible, I took the time to clean it up





C'est Moi said:


> Most people would have walked away??   Sorry, but you were responsible so you should have cleaned it up.  I can't imagine leaving such a mess for someone else to deal with.



She did say, in the first post, that she cleaned it up.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

I've seen it also. A woman once put a rug in a top-loader and broke it. She just walked away and didn't even take the rug out of the washer.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)

Devi said:


> She did say, in the first post, that she cleaned it up.


Yes, I know.  I was responding to the "most people would have left it," which I don't agree with.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

I guess that's why I have to clean up trash once a week people leave on my front lawn (cig butts, candy wrappers, bottles, food containers) as they're walking by.


----------



## Devi (May 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes, I know.  I was responding to the "most people would have left it," which I don't agree with.


I tend to believe a solid percentage of people using a public laundering facility would walk away from such, because aside from there being a number of other washing machines ready and waiting, the ability to extend responsible conduct diminishes when ownership no longer applies.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Like the people that abuse rental equipment.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> Like the people that abuse rental equipment.


Bingo!


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

They don't care - it's not theirs. Most of the time the laundromat looks like a tornado hit it - people leave empty detergent containers and used softener sheets all over, dirty tissues on the floor...I'm surprised someone hasn't swiped the TV remote.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

debodun said:


> They don't care - it's not theirs. Most of the time the laundromat looks like a tornado hit it - people leave empty detergent containers and used softener sheets all over, dirty tissues on the floor...I'm surprised someone hasn't swiped the TV remote.


I can count on one hand how many times I've had to rely on a Laundromat to do my washing, but remember the one time I went, where the first washing machine I encountered had cigarette butts in it, there was spilled powdered detergent on the floor in places, the garbage was overflowing, and the place smelled.


----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)

Perhaps the cats claws had scratched some threads out along seams or something of that sort which could have contributed to its falling apart.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

No, it wasn't a split seam. It just fell apart.


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

I'm sorry about your quilt, being ruined, Deb.

But I was relieved when *after* seeing the scary title for the thread,

I then opened to read the original post, and saw that it _*was not*_ a precious, valued one of yours!

I was glad to see that!

@debodun   I edited this post, since I thought I had confused my wording, enough to confuse anyone about my meaning! 
Sorry.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 24, 2020)

I have never heard of putting quilts in washing machines but perhaps it depends on the material.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I tend to believe a solid percentage of people using a public laundering facility would walk away from such, because aside from there being a number of other washing machines ready and waiting, the ability to extend responsible conduct diminishes when ownership no longer applies.


I suppose I was measuring by my own sense of responsibility; I would never consider such a thing.  Of course I don't use laundromats so it's a moot point.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I suppose I was measuring by my own sense of responsibility; I would never consider such a thing.  Of course I don't use laundromats so it's a moot point.


I'm totally with you on your take on the matter, as I would never consider walking away from such a mess either, but I'm convinced that yourself, Deb, or myself, are not the norm.


----------



## Judycat (May 24, 2020)

I had a pair of curtains come apart like that. I machine washed them many times, but when they gave up the ghost, I was pulling pieces out of the washer. It was just your quilt's time to go.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)

I remember my first Home Ec project in junior high was to sew a blouse.  I thought it turned out pretty good, but when it was put in the wash it came out in pattern pieces.   Oops.


----------

